# Natural Methods for Keeping Pond Water Clear



## Bryan (Jun 8, 2013)

I have about a hundred gallon pond with a filter that has two foam pads one fine and one extra fine with bio balls and a pump inside all purchased from Home Depot's pond section. In the pond there are two Goldfish and two Lilly's just beginning to take off. The water is becoming greener every day and it is harder to see the bottom of the pond as well as the fish. I wish to clear the water using natural methods such as certain species of fish, plants and things such as Barley Bundles, but I'm not sure which will do the job the best. If anyone can inform me on some natural methods such as these it would be very helpful. Please exclude suggestions such as UV filter/pumps or water cleaning products purchased in bottles mixed into the water per gallon. Thank you!:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Barley bundles work great in a pond. Get one from a major craft store like Michaels they are just the right size for a pond.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Another way could be less sunlight put a tent over the pond an few water changes maybe add a koi they eat some algae may help. An more plant to shade the bottom a lil


----------



## evanandmomo (Apr 2, 2013)

Barley takes time to start decomposing and releasing peroxide, so if you wait, it should clear up.

EDIT: Also, plants are always a good thing. You could have Lilys or anarchis, or a tree shading it. I know hydrogen peroxide isn't exactly natural, but here is a link. 
Using Hydrogran Peroxide... - Ponds & Aquatic Plants Forum - GardenWeb


----------



## Huds21 (Sep 10, 2013)

I would suggest putting in beneficial bacteria and barley. Aquascspes makes both of these products and the good thing about their barely is it is a liquid so it starts working faster. they come in a pump bottle and one pump treats a hundred gallons it's very simple to use. but the best way to keep your water from getting green is definitely more plants. the more plants the less nutrients for the algae to grow because it is lower on the food chain. also your pond may be getting to much sun light having some sort of shade should help out.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I would suggest getting a "native" fish first. Some type of brim/perch which could be caught from a pond/stream nearby.
Then after your sure it's alive and well, you can use this as they live off of the algae that makes water green.
New Microfauna Mix Daphnia Monia Rotifers | eBay
The purpose of the brim is to insure that there are no smaller type fish in there like gambusia which eat those Daphnia.
The brim/perch should be either a blue gill or an orange bellied(often called a pumpkin seed) as they eat floating fish food.
Some of the others don't eat anything but live food.
That colony of Daphnia will multiply till it consumes the algae and then die off till they are in proportion with just enough
to keep the water clear. This along/w a handfull of floating hortworth which you will need to cut some out once in a while
will keep it clear as a bell but take a little time to balance off.
Another trick I've found that works on particles as opposed to algae is to place a fence(not metal) around the pump intake
and put the hortworth in that. It limits where in the pond the plants grow, the plants don't grow all the way to the bottom
for lack of light at the bottom of them, but do filter the water for you.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't see that you mentioned how long the pond has been set up. A new pond will go through a green algae phase that will clear up as the bacteria growth increases. I assume you put in beneficial bacteria; if not, as has already been mentioned, do so now. More plants, definitely, but with a 100 gallon pond you are going to be limited. You could do one lotus and add some oxygenating plants. I wonder if your lily will be able to grow much. Its pads will probably cover the entire surface eventually. Also, a koi in a 100 gallon pond is definitely a no-no. They grow too fast (up to 6 inches a year) and excrete a ton of nitrogenous waste. I would stick with a few goldfish. Maybe add some guppies or rosy minnows to help keep mosquito larvae from growing. Good luck.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Barley Straw Article an interesting read but takes time so you may want to do a dosing of hydrogen peroxide to start.


----------



## adavisus (Oct 11, 2013)

Going easy on the fertiliser going into the pond (fish food) and allowing aquatic plants to create surface coverage to shade the water, to extract surplus fertility will beat down algae when the plants really get going.

Fish are a bit mucky, in terms of the fertilising they do and the rummaging they do that keeps sediments stirred up, a fine mesh net will help sweep excess debris up


----------

